# Forestriver Georgetown XL



## CalRipon

The Georgetown has a major problem with the roof structure next to the windshield. It is not strong enough to control roll and shift of the windshield frame and the "cap" connected to the roof. Major leaks and broken windshields. The dealer screwed an angle bracket to my dash to stop the windshield from migrating into the passenger compartment. Months later the roof became loose and caused a leak into the cabin area. The repair held for approximate. 650 miles or less. I noticed it first rain which was a few months later, past any warranties. I had to tarp the new coach through the winter. Spring the tarp came off. I noticed now the windshield has migrated out of the frame but, this time its coming out the top.
My research indicates that the structure is not rigid enough to prevent these problems. One dealer indicates that the two front jacks contributes to the problem. When they are used they put stress on the roof structure and adds to the problem.
Forest river is aware of the problems. They indicate that if "you" deliver the coach to Indiana, they will fix it for free.  That's great for anyone who lives in Indiana. Unfortunately  the "world"is really not that small. Its a known defect with this coach. Go to your local dealer, they will say nothing about it.


----------



## vegas

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

yea  ive had the same problem my glass guy was able too pop it back in and its been fine as long as i dont use the leveling jacks that cracks it every time 1000.00   down the drain and it leaks what are we going to do


----------



## mphaking

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

We have an '05 Georgetown that we bought new.  Three years ago we had a stress fracture on one
side of the windshield just sitting in a campground.  The dealer replaced it.  Forest River told them
they would replace it only once.  They claimed there was too much stress put on it by jacking it
up with the levels.  OK>  What are levels for?  DUH

Now here we are three years later, just pulled into a campground this morn.  Noticed this afternoon
both windshields are badly cracked from top outside corners all the way down.  So bad that it's not
safe to drive.  

Have contacted my insurance company and tomorrow plan to have a show down with Forest River,
though I doubt it will do any good.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Wow and the Forest River problems just keep coming. welcome to the forum Pat and let us know how you come out.


----------



## LEN

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Looks Like they have given you an out. And given the problem it maybe your only recourse. Looking at the cost of new wind screens, you might make the best of it and see some country on the way there and back. Plus with the out of pocket costs involved the trip might look cheaper as time goes on. An other though if your jacks are 4 point converting to 3 point(one in front might cure the problem also.

LEN


----------



## Louis Cherry

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

I have a 04 370 xl ,with the same problems. It has been back to the factory three times now in the shop how for leaks and windshield moving.


----------



## mphaking

RE: Forestriver Georgetown XL



Well, have been on the phone all day.  Insurance will cover but with $1000 deductible.
Plus we are gonna take it to the dealer and they are not a preferred repair facility,
so no telling what we will have to pay.

The dealer does not really want to do it.  They referred us to the manufacturer.  We
called Forest River.  They told us to send them pictures of the windows, which I did.
The man called us back and said if we would bring the RV to Indiana they would be
glad to look at it!!! 

I know this is a factory defect and now our RV has zero resale value.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

I am hearing of a lot of this problem with the Georgetown MHs.  Might be time for all owners that have had this problem to ban together.  Don't Buffet or some garu own Forest River? I know there are proper procedures on using the leveling system but others are not having this problem with the four lift system.


----------



## Louis Cherry

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

I think that is a good idear,if we all could. I would be willing.


----------



## Louis Cherry

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

The first trip to the factory for windshield , among other things,they installed a auto leveling system on my MH. It didn't help much,firt trip left side cracked . The windshield was out on the right when the driver put it in my driveway.The glue came loose holding the gasket. They reglued the gasket after they tried to get the sides stright with the front cap.,that is when the leaks started,and still leaking on the windshield is moving to the left side again. The stab. jack haven't got the problems solved. The Cap was installed out of line with the roof and sides. You can see this with a stright edge and looking from of MH. The leaks in my MH are worse when we are on the road ,drive side, comeing out from the wall and cabnet . It's going back to the shop next week.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

well Louis I hope you get this resolved with little water damage. This kind of service give MH manufactors a bad name. But some deserve it and so do some dealers.  This put a burden on some of of RVers. anyway good luck


----------



## mphaking

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL



We taped the windows with Gorilla tape and took it to the nearest RV dealer
which also happened to be the same RV dealer we  bought it from..

When they saw the pictures I had taken of the windows they had to admit it had
to be something not right.  they say they will turn it in as a warranty item.  But
replacing the windows will not solve the problem.

I'm sure we will have a fight on our hands with Forrestriver.  

I filed a report with the National Highway Traffic and Safety Admin.
They said they had other reports on file for the '04 and '05 Georgetown.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

No comment .


----------



## C Nash

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Wow, no coment from DL and it's MHs and Forest River   :laugh:  :laugh:  Somebody call 911   :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

well all i got to say is here we go again ,, i have had 3 ,, yes 3 new 2008 FR mini mh's .. with a converter problem ,, and all 3 had the converter in a rear copartment ,, and the converter had a plastic cover on it ,, no holes anywhere ,, and it was sealed up with putty tape ,, now how can that thing get air??? i contacted FR on the first one ,, but they pushed me off to the converter company ,, well they covered it under warrnty ,, but now to see what happens with the next 2 ,, i think FR should pull all their rv's ,, and really take a look at the stuff that is done to them ,, and i know i''l get flack about this ,, but i think it's a lazy rv company that don't want to pay for good labor ,, and just want to meet the proffit margin ,, and rv count ,, but it's MO ,, so there ,, and also i have had a few call outs on the post about the windsheilds ,, and know help from FR ,, they want to pass the buck ,, sorry about all the probs u all are having ,, but it seems to be a trend ,, and a major one at that ,,, but what do i know ,, i only fix these beast ,, i am not a dealer or a Engineer ,, JMO    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## mphaking

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL



Well, our MH is currently with the dealer.
They have contacted FR but don't have any
response yet.  The dealer even admits that
replacing the windows would just be putting
a bandaid on the problem.

So, we will wait and see what FR does. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Will be interesting to hear the final outcome Pat.  Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## mphaking

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL



someone has posed the theory to us that it could be a problem
with the Lippert leveling jack system causing the problem.

anybody ever heard of problems with them?


----------



## Louis Cherry

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

This not the problem,have heard the same thing. My is own it's way back to the factory for the forth time.


----------



## mphaking

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL



I strongly encourage everyone who has or is having a problem with the 
Georgetown windshields to file a complaint with the National Highway Safety
and Traffic Administration.  There are already 8 complaints on record.

We need this for documentation.

Our dealer who has our RV has been avoiding our calls,etc.  We contacted
the warranty manager at Forest River and was told that they had given the
dealer the option of letting our insurance cover the window replacement or
bringing the RV to Indiana to be fixed.

Neither option is agreeable to us.  We will be visiting our attorney today.


----------



## Guest

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Good for u ,, i have had some of the same on FR mini's ,, it seems FR mounts the converter in a outside compartment ,, and then puts a shield over it ,, no air holes anywhere ,, and then seals it up with caulking ,, i have had 3 new units less than a yr old with the same prob ,, HMMMMMMM ,, this is not right ,, but FR will not take anypart in the converter ,, they say it's the converters Manf prob ,, but i have found out it is not ,, and there is some form of legal action going toward this prob ,, but as others prbs FR has ,, it will take decades to get it resolved in or outaa court ,, and by then i hope They fold due to legal battles ,, but JMO  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:
Oops sorry for kinda reposting what i had posted a few threads up ,, but it makes me mad that a rv manufact ,, will not take the blame for stupid stuff ,, i own a Tiffin ,, alegro bus ,, and even way out of warrnty ,, they were more than happy to fix anything that was wrong with my coach ,, yea i could have done it my self ,, but when contacting them on parts and such ,, they said we can fix that for u ,, no charge ,, now that is an rv manufact ,, if i may say so ,, but agian JMO    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Pillaz

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

I with Rod on this. I love my Tiffin.... and the Beach..... :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## mphaking

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL



Well, Tiffin is from Alabama, where I am.
Can't beat good ole southern hospitality. LOL


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

God I love FR they just keep on giving. :laugh: 
I'm sorry I'm late to the thread.  I've been watching too much of the political crap on TV.  Drill Baby Drill.  Lipstick Power and Country First.  I'm obsessed. :evil:  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Well, I just got thru listening to Bush on tv lobbying to get passed the bill to bail Fannie Mae and Freddie out of trouble with taxpayers money.  I do support Bush but just seems like poor management on Fannie Mae and Freddies part to me.  We were always taught to watch the pennies and the dollars would take care of themselfs. Still think gas prices is the root of it all. Caused everything to sky rocket. Just a ole country boys opinion :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

:approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## mphaking

RE: Forestriver Georgetown XL

update,

The dealer hauled our Georgetown to Indiana.  We just got it back last week.

The said they reinforced the top and put a new leveling jack system on.

It was a mess when we got.  Stains and dirt all over the front.  Still can't get
all the stains out.  The sealant around the windows is very obvious.  It looks 
like it's been redone.  What a mess.  

Don't know when we will try it out again.  I hope it works.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Pat, I would really give it a try out even if in the yard. Take pictures of the mess and get some others to look at it and document it all. Send them a bill for clean up :angry:


----------



## mphaking

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL



The did give us $20 to have it washed. LOL


----------



## C Nash

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Wow, think I'll take mine to them and let them wash it. :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

It is pretty pitiful that they did not wash it themselves and they damn well know that 20.00 won't do it.


----------



## Louis Cherry

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

We got our 370 xl back with the renforeing at the top,the first trip to Mt.View Ark. the weld on the fix broke go down the road. This was the forth trip back to the factory for windshield,leaks in roof. This is over 8000 miles put on my motorhome at this time,I have talked to Dean Evans about it three of the four trips.Needless to say it will not be going back the fith time.


----------



## Louis Cherry

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

I hope you have better luck then I and others have had with the 370 xl problems,but they have tried all the things on my motorhome that I have heard of with the problem coming back.Georgetown will try all they can to stand behind their motorhome but their comes a time when you have give up and say yes we have a problem and we need  fix it with our coustomers.


----------



## mphaking

RE: Forestriver Georgetown XL


What is the 370XL?  Is this a Forest River?

We have not taken ours out yet.  let the jacks down in the driveway, no problem, but who knows what 
will happen in a campground.


----------



## Louis Cherry

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

370 xl is a modle , bath and a half . The failure happened driveing,the motorhome will twist and the angle they put down the side walls just behind the windshield,this is covered by the removeable trim on each side, will brake at the weld where they mitered the angle iron. The brase at the top,you can see going up out of the trim, is bolted on will come loose.Did they give you a new flat screen tv,for all your trouble like they did me? Do you have a 370 Xl 2004? Yes this is Forest River. Good luck let me know what happens.


----------



## rjf7g

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Everyone should have a dealer like GTS...sorry for your troubles.


----------



## WILLY3328

RE: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Forest River just bought out Coachmen (the RV Group portion of Coachmen Industries).


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

FR  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:   Before long they will own all the RV manufacturing companies.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Well DL the bright side of that will be we will only have one company to bash. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Won't buy Gulf Stream or SunnyBrook.


----------



## rjf7g

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

What do you think the Coachmen stock will do?  It has been hovering right at $1.00 a share.


----------



## Louis Cherry

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

What ever became of your problems with Georgetown ? I still got mine and still have problems. Let me hear from you.


----------



## mphaking

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Well, we have not taken a long trip in it until this Sept.  We got setup in the campground
ok, no cracking, but while we were camped I was pulling back the front curtains and found
a problem.  In the right corner of the dash it is pulling away from the windshield, or I guess
really the frame.  But it's right at the bottom corner of the windshield.

I don't know what we are going to do yet.  My husband has been too busy to do anything yet.
I might take it in to the local RV repair shop and see what they think.


----------



## Louis Cherry

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Has the factory tried to move the roof to get the windshield to stay in? They did mine two times and put a brace from side to side at the top to keep the gasket from pulling away from the cap. It hasn't work yet but it did cause a roof leak over the driver side. It is still leaking right now and has rotted the roof in the corner about a foot square or so. The factory wants to cover it up to keep it from leaking . The carpet has mold growing from it under the dash .I asked what about the floor under the carpet ,they said it will be fine when it dries out. Like I really believe that . After five times back to the factory and 10,000 miles on my mortor home I am getting a little tired of it all and will take differant action if they don't want to make it good. I will keep you posted.


----------



## mphaking

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

I don't now exactly what they did, they just said they reinforced the roof.

Have you been taking yours back and forth to Indiana?  Do they reimburse
your travel expenses?  We don't live anywhere near Indiana.


----------



## Louis Cherry

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

They have sent RV Transport to pick it up at my house in Mississippi and they returned it to my house. Five times they wash it and put the gas back in it at the same leavel they picked it up. Like I said five trips,three with in four months in 2007. I have keep all my papers on the problems and all pictures of the problems. I have ask them to pay this one off and I would buy another Georgetown with no luck. It was after they installed the roof brace that it started to leak where the top and the front cap come together. It would leak worse when you were driving. The roof is rotten now and is at a dealership . They said all the factory wants them to do is cover it up so it will not leak.Kind of like they did the last time they had at the factory in Jan.09 . They said the roof cann't be patched it will have to be replaced if you want it to not leak.

  The bracket they installed you can see at the top corners . A plate comes down and is bolted to the tubeing at the front of the walls.Look at the cornes of the cabnets. The bracket they install comeing down the walls broke on both sides.ayou have to take the trim off to see this,and I did to show them there fix broke. In the first place they didn't come up with is fix,A owner in Cal. Made this fix and us on the forum told hem to give it to the factory and let them fix his motor home. 

   Have they put a new flat screen TV in your motor home? They did mine along with new up grade lights inside, crown molding all round,new dash that had rotten out,new back up cameria that has quit working again,a EFI stablizing system,and repainted the body. Oh they try cover up real well. 

   Let me hear from you.


----------



## Stinger

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

WOW! Traded in our 24ft Coachman Freelander for an 08 GerogeTown XL. Got a great deal. Been driving it for 10K now but have not expereinced any windshield/leaking problems. Leveling system sounds wierd now and then but has always worked ok.  It this problem specific to a certain production year?
Anyone had problems with cold air flowing from the dash area on the passengers side?


----------



## Stinger

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Traded in our 24 ft Coachman Freelander for a 08 Georgetown XL. Got a great deal and have enjoyed it for 10K miles now. Have not had any windshield/leaking problems. The leveling systems sounds weird now and then but has worked okay even on extreme situations. Is this leaking windshield problem specific to a certain production year?

Has anyone experienced problems with cold air blowing from under the dash on the passengerâ€™s side?


----------



## Bounder Boy

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

WOW, guess a georgetown will NEVER be in my future..................


----------



## Flynn

RE: Forestriver Georgetown XL

could it be an isolated incident for the windshield leaking or a sealer problem?


----------



## Stinger

Re: Forestriver Georgetown XL

Love mine. NO problems like those reported.  Getting ready for a 2 month trip to the Oregon coast. That should confirm any problems!


----------

